# My Desktop computer will not start up help!



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

well this has happened 2 times before the first time it turned back on after about an hour
the second time it turned back on after like 2 days 
and now its been 4 days and it still wont turn back on  
i have tried everything reseting cmos starting up with one ram stick taken out tried with both
unplugged the hard drive to see if that was keeping it from starting up
and i cant think of any thing else to do  
everything turns on the fans the dvd drive opens you can here the hard drive the lights come on 
i have been beta testing for crysis and it would freeze allot causing me to press the press the restart button and thats when all this started
i just built this system about 2 months ago but kept the old video card out of my other system
System Specks:
that was about 1 year old
E6600 very good oced to 3.6Ghz at 1.4v stable but took it back to stock setting because i wanted it to las a while
X1900XTX was getting rather hot idle at 55c and get up to like 75c and lockup 
2GB corsair dominator 1066Mhz DDR2
Windows XP
Xfi fatality was doing some strange things i would in stall the driver and reboot and it would not play music so i reformatted and it worked fine

Thanks for the help


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

What do you mean it wont turn back on? You can't see anything displayed on the monitor? Do you have a POST beep or POST report? Where is it freezing? What's the issue?


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

well i don't see anything on the monitor no beeps my motherboard does not have a buzzer instead if something is not plugged in right a led light comes one next to the component
if there is another way of it messaging me tell me and i will see (ASUS P5K Deluxe Wifi- Ap edition) nothing comes up on the monitor but everything like fans and what not turn on
i was wondering if i should clear the RTC ram


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, first check and double check all connections (especial to motherboard and graphics card). Try re-seating the graphics card by removing and reinserting it too.


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

ok i did that and still nothing 
still doing the samethings


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Can you try another PSU?

Also, is this a new build or old computer?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I would start with the psu, have you got another you could try?


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

well the other is only a 250 watt using 500 watt
if the psu was the problem would all the fans and what not come on also the mobo is an 8pin cpu power supply dont have any of those
also it is a more or less new build made it probably 3 months ago


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

where did you guys go
do you think i should try to clear the RTC ram or what


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

i really need help guys where did you go
i cant take this old computer i'm using any more its so slow
it only has 128mb of ram


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am back, we have lives  lol

You really should start by testing the CPU and that old one ill not be eough...
Have you got a genorous friend who could lend theirs or someone with a spare?

The PSU really is the first place to start. And, btw how would resettting the RTC help? lol 

Is it possible you OCing has damaged the CPU or the Voltage damaged the board. Still first test the PSU.


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

well i thought reseting the RTC would switch the clock core to norm
and im desperate but i will figure out some way to test my psu
the only friend that i know that has computer any where near compatible with my computer
can use a core 2 duo cpu 
but can i still check if it works on his mobo i also have another lga 775 mobo that i think is pentium d compatable will that work just for checking the cpu, it was staying a 35c under full load and i just bought it not even a month ago but if thats the problem fine i was going to get a core 2 quad anyway

thanks


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

how ya like my avatar lol rather funny


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

what are the chances I have the exact same issue has him except that my issue was started by wanted to do an image backup. Got to 13% then froze. Had to hit the reset button and it will not do anything. Though it the light and fans and all that turn on. My system is an old athlon 3200+ with 1 gig ram ati x800 graphics card


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

it drives me crazy i want to use my computer but i cant and i don,t know whats going on
but my friend will be bring his computer for me to test on so i hope i find what is going on


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck, guess I will just count my losses and start fresh with a nice new powerful system. My system was 3 years old so I guess I will salvage it for parts. like add a second optical drive to the new one and the old hdd, maybe even my old but good psu.


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

good luck with you new build
i just wish mine was being good


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

think my sig is funny? lol


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

I found my issue because I tried to turn it on again and then it started to beep. Looked up the code and found it was RAM. So I took out the chip that was bad and now it works again. Only problem is that it is now Vista running on 512mb of ram 
So ya try test each stick of RAM out because that worked on mine.


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

well i tried it and still nothing
i'm starting to think its my cpu
that or my video card not sure 
i dont have a beeper on my motherboard


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

i noticed when looking in my case that i missed a screw when installing the motherboard
do you think that might have messed up the grounding and cause it to short or something


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

I do tech support for notebooks over the phone and i have never seen a bad CPU in months. RAM, HDD, motherboard ect. But I think that it is extremely rare for a cpu to go but there are always the ones.


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

i wish someone would tell me if i could use the D945 chipset mobo to test the cpu and the psu
and everything else that might be wrong wont be able to test ram cuz this mobo uses DDR not DDR2

thanks


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

You can;t use that board I am afraid. You jsut need to test parts, PSU then RAM then Video then finally CPU and if still nothing then Motherboard.

You talked about shorting the board, it isn't touching the case anywhere is it?


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

it turned out to be the video card i tried my friends and it started up
now im going to get a nice video card and suggestions
i heard that the 8800s dont play dx10 to well but play dx9 no problem
and also ati has this card with 1gb of vram gddr4 too would that be better in the long run or will it be better just to w8 a little longer for the nvidia G92 cards to come out atm im using a x1900 gt and it not that bad my friend said he unlocked all 16 pipe lines its runing at 725/970


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

8800 can't run DX10?!?!?! well in that case my 8800 GTS is just 1 in a million that does then...  8800GTS are a great card and if you can afford one the GTX is even better!  Are you sure that you have a good enough PSU though and a mother board with the correct connection for these cards... 

Post back soon


----------



## Transail (Oct 14, 2007)

well i read some where that the 8800s does not run dx10 to well 
i have a 500wat psu
and one of the newest asus motherboards ddr3 p5k deluxe
and yes im sure i could connect those cards and run them with no problem
i also hear that dx 10 will be using lots of vid ram will the hd2900xt with 1gb of ddr4 ram be any good im not a fan of nether manufacture i just want whats best at the moment 
and yes i have the money to buy a 8800ultra
system specs:
asus P5K Deluxe
500 watt psu(will upgrade to 800watt)
core 2 duo e6600 oced to 3.65ghz stable
corsair dominator 2gb
temp x1900gt(not that bad)
X-fi Fatality edition


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Get the ULTRA!! It is the best card out at the moment but yes, you will have to upgrade your PSU to atleast 750W. What resolution are you playing at?


----------

